# Todays finds



## farmgal (Oct 28, 2008)

Todays finds. This might get long.
 I'd really like to know about this bottle being it is small and quite elaborate for it's size. It is 2.5 inches tall. The bottom is 6 sided or bolt shaped. Just above the bottom along the sides it has 6 sets of 4 vs upside down. Kind of looks like 4 teepees Just before the screw top it is 6 sided like the bottom or bolt shaped. The bottom reads US Pat'd 110034 6-9-50 I really hope someone can help identify it for me. It reminds me of a light house. 
 Bottle next to that is clear. I'm thinking maybe nail polish? It is 2.5 inches also and square in shape. Bottom reads 49.
 Bottle 3,4 are both green. I found one with the cap and one without. The one with the cap has white lumpy stuff in it.Both are green
 Bottle 5 is quite puzzling. it is very smooth but the lip is rough and And makes a ridge along the top. that is flat. Only has a 3 on the bottom.
 And bottle 6 is the smallest only being 1.5 inches. It is square on the outside but inside it looks like a capsule. It has it's cap and goo inside.Bottom has a 6 or 9 on it.
 Hope I'm not being a pain here. I just and so excited to be learning. farmgal


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 28, 2008)

farm

 Here's your design pat. on the bottle, my guess is that it is was a perfume or cologne?

http://www.google.com/patents?id=_VUCAAAAEBAJ&dq=d110034&as_drrb_ap=q&as_minm_ap=1&as_miny_ap=2008&as_maxm_ap=1&as_maxy_ap=2008&as_drrb_is=q&as_minm_is=1&as_miny_is=2008&as_maxm_is=1&as_maxy_is=2008&as_psrg=1&as_ptype=2&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------



## farmgal (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey cc6pack!!!!!!
 Thank you so very much..that is so cool!!! I'm really digging all the small bottles I am finding. Again thanks so much!!! I got tears in my eyes. That makes me so happy!! farmgal!!


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2008)

yo farmgal, yea small bottles are cool, the first two pictured are nail polish, with the first a neat art deco desgn,third and fourth persciption bottles, 5th cream or soap and last iodine im guessing these bottles date to early 1940s r u digging in a dump?  mike


----------



## farmgal (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey madman...
 Damn your good!! Thanks so much!!! I am digging in our treebelt on our farm. Most of what I am finding is almost on the surface. I'm thinking dump or stuff from the burn barrels. We still burn a lot of our garbage but recycle glass and plastic. I swear I found 2 dozen of those damn heinz ketchup bottle..LOL! I have some glass type bubbles or beads..to post maybe tomorrow..very fragile...put on your thinking cap..ciao..farmgal


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2008)

how old is the farm mike


----------



## farmgal (Oct 28, 2008)

madman....I'm not sure...I believe 1800s. We have only lived here just over 2 yrs...I could post a pic of the old crumbling barm if that's legal...Or can I private message it to you? Don't want to break any rules in the forum.....farmgal..


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2008)

hey yea show that barn you wont get in trouble,  im happy for you in your excitment  of digging bottles  the reason i asked about the age of the farm is because  the may be an much older dump there somewhere mike


----------



## farmgal (Oct 29, 2008)

Evening madman...
 Okay here's the barn....I'm thinking the same thing. I am hoping to see if someone local has some old pics of the place...I know there has to be a privy hole or 2 somewhere here becuase there is a wood outhouse in the treebelt. I don't think it was originally there tho. I'm cropping pics of a few things I found today....I'm totally beat tho...I found about 5 more of those tiny iodine bottles. And more small bottle. Farmgal


----------



## farmgal (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Wednesday evening....
 I was happy to be able to get out and dig a bit more today. I found quite a bit but am to tired to wash most of it and take pics. So here is just a ligh light. I'm really hoping to find more piece of the crock/bowl with the leaves and apple on it. Farmgal


----------



## farmgal (Oct 29, 2008)

Pieces of an asian bowl....Hope i can find more tomorrow...But it looks doubtful.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 29, 2008)

Dog I found in sad shape....Looks like my dog Leela tho.


----------



## farmgal (Oct 29, 2008)

Last one for tonight....three little bottles...The one on the far end is quite wide...I just wanted to show the side of it with the design...The other two are quite small....Farmgal.....


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2008)

wow nice stuff , the crock is way older than the last pix of bottles witch is 40s, as for the broken asian piece thats early 1900s try digging deeper, that barn pix is very nice, you might try diggin i n the floor mike


----------



## farmgal (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow early 1900s....YAY ME!! How exciting. Tries to pry eyes open to start digging earlier. Thanks again madman...I'll try to get more group pics so not to take up so much space on the forum. So much to learn and so much winter settling in. farmgal!


----------

